# N.S.W Bass Spots?



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey all,

Dad and I are thinking about taking a three day trip over the summer holidays somewhere to try our luck at river Bass fishing. I've only ever fished for them once in Manly Dam and so I'm keen to catch something over 25cm (PB)  ...

We'll be fishing from a two-man tinny, and I was wondering if anybody knew any productive rivers within 5 or six hours of Sydney? Wouldn't really want to travel further North than the Macleay at this stage... Does anyone know how the MacDonald River fishes?

Thanks alot for any info,

Rowan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Rowan there are bass in the nepean river and some quite large ones if your good enough , i have only caught small ones there , but that was due to lack of experiance and knowledge of the species


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Nepean is my local river. The bass are doing very well at the moment.

Here's a 35cm fish a friend of mine caught the other night. Between the 3 of us we managed 7 fish for 2 hours fishing. Most of them were over 20cm.

You have two options with the Nepean, up the river from the boar ramp. Or if its a light tinny you can carry then you can try devlins lane, down the river. Both offer good camping options.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I'd be keen to go South as well - my dad's mate has a block of land at Narooma that we could camp on, but I wouldn't want to go any further south that that for two or three days... The upper Napean or Shoalhaven both sound good - not too far away. Does anyone have any more detailed info on either of the spots (not that yours didn't help greyburn  )?

Cheers,

Rowan.


----------

